# The sea, she is calling me



## H.L.S. Barnacle (Sep 5, 2014)

Greetings and Salutations, at the moment, I hail from Mid-Michigan, in the area of non-concrete, wooded, bird curpin', cold @ssed winters, and too much snow! (U.S.) .. (pls. don't hold it against me!) 

Obligations and responsibilities, now complete, the sea calls back to me. From years long ago past, in fact a lifetime, (U.S. Amphib Navy), I have longed to get back to sea, the most serene time in this one's life, was while at sea, and wish to be rocked to sleep again by God's great water! 
Almost done with the house remodel, sell this place, and purchase my first live aboard! (Can hardly wait) .. Been perusing the classifieds, @ sail somethin' dot whatever, and seen a what seems to be a gem, and because they had listed their boat with a link for more info, is what landed me here on this site! Glad to be a member, (glad I stumbled upon it), and looking forward to meeting some of you good Salt's! Perhaps even share a drink together sometime in the near future! 

I do have a question for anyone's opinion: Is there a need/desire, for a master wood-worker, (with tools stowed aboard), for to be available for those in need of wood crafting in various ports? 

Reason I ask is because; I have been disabled for several years now, however I still have the ability to do, and still do smaller woodworking projects, just not in the arena that I was once in, i.e., custom libraries, furniture, cabinets, even work on larger vessels at one of the high end marinas in Detroit, involving both radius and arch dimensions, .. well just about anything custom, just not the size, (weight and I do not get along these days, nor the break-neck speed in which was necessary, in the commercial market. (Nor do Co's. like hiring persons on pain killers!.. lol!) So I am thinking I would bring along my portable tools and do some work on the side. I look forward to reading the answers you may provide, and again, I'm looking forward to getting back to the sea, and perhaps meet and sail with Ya's! Mike


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

If you do something and do it well, there will always be work!

Welcome.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Michael!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to Sailnet Mike, if you do follow through with your plan post your crusing route here in advance and maybe you can have some work lined up in the places you're going.


----------



## H.L.S. Barnacle (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear Sailors,

Wishing to put forth my gratitude to those whom have given me the warm welcome. 

Thank you for the welcome, good wishes, and positive response to my question of woodworking, at sea! 

Still at the house remodel, and as always, items never get done as fast as one would like, more especially with the personal frustration of having to deal with high level 24/7 PAIN(!), from a successful surgery, made bad from a failed recovery! ( Not my fault!), lesson learned; "Never fully trust the medical establishment!", OR it's personnel!  Looking like I may have ta have surgery again, putting my plans on hold yet again! That's life. 

So then, thanks again. Fair winds and beautiful sunrises!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to sailnet, and thank you for your service to our country. I doubt you will get rich doing such, but I am sure you can pick up a few bucks here and there. The only issue is if you go abroad there can be really bad consequences if found working under the table, other places it is normal business practice. It should not take long to find out what the situation is. 

Good luck.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for your service to our country. Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

I think your idea of being available, somewhere out there, to do some quality woodwork may have some traction. As to how remunerative it would be, no idea. If your tools don't consume too much space, take them along.

Best of luck


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## gatorsteven586 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am new too! Looking for a boat now


----------

